# Stateful stateless



## OnDemand (4. Sep 2017)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand ein Beispiel für eine stateful und stateless Bean (EJB?) nennen?

Nutzt man diese noch? In einem Buch wird in einem
Onlineshop eine stateless Bean genutzt um Suchergebnisse zu halten, dafür könnte ich dich auch eine requestscoped Bean nutzen oder? Und für einen Warenkorb könnte man eine Sessionbean nehmen statt stateful oder?

Irgendwie hau ich ejb und cdi durcheinander, was nimmt man nun? Am besten immer cdi?


----------



## JeromeC (17. Nov 2017)

Hi, das findest du eigentlich alles im Netz, daher versuche ich es etwas allgemein zusammen zu fassen.
Stateless bedeutet, dass die Bean keine Zustände hält, sie ist bei jedem Aufruf gleich. Stateful ist das Gegenteil dazu.
CDI steht für content dependency injection und beschreibt den Mechanismus, um eine Bean im EJB-Container zu "finden". EJB steht einfach für eine Bean (Enterprise Java Bean mit vollen Namen).


----------



## truesoul (17. Nov 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie hau ich ejb und cdi durcheinander, was nimmt man nun? Am besten immer cdi?



CDI ist ausgelegt auf dependency injection, scoping und events. 
EJB3 ist ausgelegt auf dependency injection, declarative transactions,  declarative security, pooling, concurrency control, asynchronous execution und remoting. 

Grüße


----------

